# How sensitive are pigeons to cold weather



## vista (Apr 19, 2009)

One question here. I live in Canada. I would like to get started into the sport. I was just wondering how sensitive pigeons are to cold weather? Temperatures here reach a low of minus 25 degrees centrigrage. Sometimes minus 30-40 degrees centigrade. If they cannot tolerate extremely cold weather how do I build my loft. Should I install a light bulbs in nests? I just don't want to end up disappointed as I see my pigeons one by one go.


----------



## cai508 (Apr 8, 2009)

umm i think pigeons can whithstand cold weather up to -50degrees, but no draughs


----------



## LUCKYT (Jan 17, 2009)

Cold is no Problem if you Keep the Loft DRY.... I will say it ONE Last time, Drafts are Ventilation! Just give them deep enough Perches to Form 
"Cozy spots", for them to sleep in, and they will do fine. I will add, the Traditional Nest Boxes/ Fronts are VERY out Dated....The fronts should be Closed up except when it is Hot out... THEN you should stop breeding.. It does Vary in Different Parts of the World. JMHO, Dave


----------



## RodSD (Oct 24, 2008)

Maybe you can stop them breeding during those really cold spell by substituting dummy eggs. Obviously as long as they have something to eat, they probably can survive those extreme temperatures. I must admit though that you wont find pigeons in North and South pole or somewhere around there.


----------



## Keith C. (Jan 25, 2005)

Always make sure that your pigeons have access to drinking water during the Winter too. 
I use the large rubber bowls that look like they are made of tire rubber. When they freeze, I just take them out of the lofts, turn them upside down and stomp on them. The ice falls out, usually in 1 piece and I put the bowls back in and fill them up.
Make sure that you keep the ice out of your walkway. The ice will freeze to the ground and once it gets covered by snow it is easy to trip over.
My pigeons will bathe all year.
Since pigeons, unlike most birds, can swallow water without tilting their heads back; they will drill holes through thin ice and suck the water out from underneath.
I get some young birds all Winter, since I do not believe in seperating mated pairs.
My black homers seem to be the most prolific during the winter. I think that they better absorb the heat from the sunlight and stay in better breeding condition because of it.
Keith


----------



## maryjane (Jul 15, 2006)

Keith C. said:


> Always make sure that your pigeons have access to drinking water during the Winter too.
> I use the large rubber bowls that look like they are made of tire rubber. When they freeze, I just take them out of the lofts, turn them upside down and stomp on them. The ice falls out, usually in 1 piece and I put the bowls back in and fill them up.
> Make sure that you keep the ice out of your walkway. The ice will freeze to the ground and once it gets covered by snow it is easy to trip over.
> My pigeons will bathe all year.
> ...


That's good advice and interesting all around, Keith, thanks. I obviously don't have to worry about the cold here  but it's interesting, especially about the black pair.


----------



## vista (Apr 19, 2009)

*Thanks*

Thanks to all,most thoughtful.


----------



## LUCKYT (Jan 17, 2009)

Keith, well put... I prefer the cold to have my birds breed in.Less chance of Sickness, no Flies to deal with, i think cold Weather Born Young turn out to be Healthier, and Hardier Birds than ones born during Warm Weather.
I use the Heated Water Founts in my Loft, wish i had when i raced!!
I can not remember were, but i did read something about homing pigeons in the Artic, i might be mistaken tho. Dave


----------



## Brummie (Feb 16, 2009)

We've had member's of the club complaining it was'nt cold enough during the winter (Chicago area).
Because it did'nt get cold enough to kill the bug's and there like. I'm tending to believe them.However there is a point where the caregiver is reluctant to step out into that minus 30 degree weather. I think the bird's can handle it, us mortal's cannot.


----------



## Frank KC2EXO (23 d ago)

cai508 said:


> umm i think pigeons can whithstand cold weather up to -50degrees, but no draughs


A draft is when a column of air passes through an area with air of a different temperature. There are warm drafts where the column of air is warmer then the air in the area it is passing through. Likewise if the column of air is colder then the air it is passing through it is a cold draft. So pigeons usually have not difficulty if the loft temperature matches the outside temperature even if tit is breezy or windy outside. In order for outside the loft and inside the loft air temperature to be the same ventilation is a must. It is always best if the loft faces a southerly direction with large openings to screens where water and grit are available . these screens should have a top cover so no rain can get into loft. (maintaining a dry loft is essential). The back northerly facing part of the loft has narrow ventilation all across the back. Well that is my opinion, take it for what its worth. Raised and bred Racing Pigeons and some Fancy's since 1968. Live on south shore in Suffolk County Long Island. Remember, when it comes to healthy pigeons a must is Sound Feed and Grit, Clean Water, Dry, ventilated draft free loft. All else is secondary like icing on the cake.


----------

